# Hi from Oxfordshire



## Abe999 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I am in the early stages of planning a "proper" coffee machine for my new kitchen which gets put in around February next year.

I currently grind beans for my cafetiere in a crappy blade electric grinder so anything would be an upgrade









I am looking for something that has a vintage type feel and not something that is ultra modern.

Prior to lurking here my current choice is the Faeme Carisma. I initially thought of a secondhand Faema e61 but on reflection it would be probably be too large for the worktop area I have in mind (not completely discounted this option at this stage.) But also a two head system is probably overkill for my needs.

My usage is probably 6-10 cups a day so whether one with a storage tank or one which is plumbed in is also another consideration.

Since being on here it is clearly a minefield of options and choices but I suppose my question is.......

Is my choice worth the money or is there something similar that is worth looking at in either style or capability?

Now back to read, read, read.....









Matt


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, also from Ox


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Have you looked at Elektra and La Pavoni? or Expobar?


----------



## Abe999 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the pointers....

I've visited Bella Barista and am narrowing my choice to an e61 head with a rotary pump with their contender being the ECM Mechanika.

The La Pavoni Range is similar with similar pricing so I suppose it's down to personal choice and machine layout etc. But I do feel I'm getting there now. Certainly less grey


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Having just received an ECM, they are very impressive.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard Matt

I started three years ago and haven't changed much!

I bought a little Fracino Piccino with a simple Fracino grinder (burrs not blades!).

My upgrade was to a Elektra Mignon grinder from a fellow member ~ great little machine.

They fit neatly in the kitchen, under the top cupboards and are not plumbed in.

My advice would be to keep it simple to start.

Have a look on here as many great machines change hands and there's no 20% VAT on this site!

A good grinder is essential, the Mignon is about the bottom of the grinder heap, yet most members seem to have owned one at some time!

I'm looking around for a La Pavoni to add variety to my coffee making. Not essential but I think I probably have enough knowledge to try to use one have cut my teeth on more standard stuff.

I use RAVE coffee in Cirencester, always worth a visit (see Sunday Nov 26th CFUK) depends which part f Oxfordshire you're in.

Happy buying


----------

